# Introduction for Red Ryder



## Red Ryder (Nov 16, 2006)

I am pleased to find the Forum and appreciative of the answers to what are some pretty elementary questions I've had.

I live in the Shenandoah Valley of Virginia, where my wife of forty-nine years and I retired ten years ago. I consider myself a Christian naturalist, who is in awe of the wonders of the "lilies of the valley, " broadly defined.

My hobby is nature photography: I enjoy hiking and wandering the fields and forests of the Blue Ridge Mountains and recording images of what I find. Since I am neither a botanist nor entomologist, I often don't know the identity of some of the wildflower or insect that I've come across. But I enjoy doing the research and contacting experts on the Web about a given specimen to learn something about my find.

Over the past couple of seasons I have posted images of the small wonders that I find around the Valley on my Web page

http://www.consider-the-lilies.org/

,along with some comments about what I have learned about the "lily."

So I appreciate the Mantid Forum, and the helpful responses from its members, as I have begun to realize what I didn't know about the fascinating Praying Mantis.


----------



## Shelbycsx (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm not an old timer around here, but I'll still warmly welcome you


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

We all love our bugs and alot of us have many different species. Most everyone is very willing to help out and identify them as long as you upload pics.


----------

